# is it too early to post a doe that is due feb 24th- Nigerian dwarf



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay might be too early but who cares right.......
I am so excited about this cross... my favorite girl..
flor y nata golden iceberg x oak apple all be charming(dam oak apple mika VVEE 90).

ice's granddams both did very well at nationals.
-GCH-armch crf castle rock black ice 2*m EEEE 92 placed 1st aged doe and was nigerian total performer in 2015
- CH castle rock tahitian sunset veve90 national champion and best udder 2019.

i love love love ice's udder. She is a small doe ,who sadly cant be shown due to a injury as an older kid. She has had quads both kiddings, so im taking off a week of work near her due date to be there. She is not able to clean 4 kids off alone.
She was bred to oak apple all be charming. charms dam is Oak apple mika who is a nice younger doe who is maturing nicely. charms sire is old mountain farm all over it. charm is still a little guy but other then the fact he is my least favorite color (cream). I am very happy with him. A plus is that he has moonspots and is polled. No matter the color of the doelings i plan to retain at least one


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Awesome! Can not wait to see the kids.. pictures?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Photo of the young guy a few months ago and ice taken in pasture recently


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Handsome looking guy! And beautiful doe! I am sure they will make a great pair!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Is it too early? Yes. Does anyone care? Absolutely NOT!! 😆 

They look like they will make some great looking kids!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I have one due soon but then the long wait... it’s more fun when you have a chance of flash but my luck right now is mostly boys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never too early, happy kidding, you should have nice babies coming.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

oak apple all be charmings dam just appraised VVEE 90., feb is taking forever to get here


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It will get here! Lol. Be sure and have all the birthing supplies ready, and that Camera too! Those are very important 😂🤣. Cause we are all ready to ooooo and ahhhhh over new weeee ones!💕💝🥰


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I got three stall mats for my birthday!!!well my hubby said get what you want so... whoo hooo(he is still bummed i dont want jewelry ). now to get all the dang t posts (building a fence no use in taking them out of the truck until i know where to put them)off of them so i can get the mats out of the truck and in the kidding stall...

ps. im borrowing my hubbys phone when she kids as my old ipad doesnt take very good photos unlike his new expensive fancy phone but why would i want a phone that actually takes photos when i could have another goat instead


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Exactly! They can have all the fancy stuff! I want goat goodies and necessary items! You go girl! Oh & happy birthday!🥳


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

ice is getting much larger. i am going to guess quads again...


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Current photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

two more weeks, two does due on the same day but other doe went alot longer then 145 last year so expecting the same.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

three more days just in case no one was counting  haha.
supposed to get really cold the next few days, i mean snow, brrr 20's. we dont get that cold here. its been in the high 40s.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

her daughter just kidded triplets at day 146. new owner was thrilled..
- gonna have to figure out how to fit two more does in the barn since its going to be so cold. currently i have two does and four babies, but one of the does bites the other babies hard so i cant leave them together.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! I hope everyone stays warm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

day 144, last night and today i cant find ligaments but her teats are not full. debating on putting her in the barn tonight or waiting.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I hope she kids smoothly with healthy babies!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you, i cant miss this one, i still feel guilty last year when i had to work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Kidded while I was at work day 144. Doe stole them so at least they were dry.one of the coldest days ever. Got them in the barn, gave bottle, hopefully they figure out to stay on heating element.4.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Mom doesnt have much milk, so giving warm water in hopes it helps and alfalfa pellets


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry you missed them! At least they got dried off. Congratulations! Are they all healthy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did they get colostrum?

Are the kids nursing from her? 
Other than giving proper feed and water. 
Nursing or milking her and gently bumping her udder helps, it helps stimulate milk.
Feed her babies equally, with what you get out of her. 

Supplement feed her babies in the meantime.

Start her out slowly on good grain.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes they got colostrum that I froze from another doe. They are doing great now. I think a bit slower then normal, but being born on a hill and very cold didn’t help. They were hoping yesterday and now it’s back to just freezing at night so much warmer,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute. 
Glad things are good.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

normal happy babies, jumping around! only one is taking the extra bottle others dont really want it so mom is feeding well.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

no photos but one is polled! yay pleasantly surprised. never had a blue eyed polled moonspoted goat before that is nicely bred.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you! and out of my favorite doe too.


----------

